# Nephew stacked them up



## boarbutcher (Mar 15, 2017)

I have my nephew most weekends and we are usually trying to kill a pig but this past Friday night he put it on them. Just to let y'all know he is 14 and was the only one pulling the trigger. Shot with ar with night vision.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 16, 2017)

That young man did some fine shooting! Nice work.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pork chops for everyone! Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 16, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that. Nice job to the both of you.


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 16, 2017)

would love to have one of those little pork chops on the tailgate for the grill!! Fine shooting young man - Fine shooting!!


----------



## boarbutcher (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks guys I am one proud uncle


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 16, 2017)

Man that is awesome! The young man is nasty with the AR!


----------



## Grub Master (Mar 16, 2017)

Good job.  Is he shooting a 223?


----------



## boarbutcher (Mar 16, 2017)

Grub it is.... Using 62g Winchester


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2017)

Congrats young man !!!


----------



## woods&water (Mar 23, 2017)

That young man stacked em up  like cordwood!!!
And he did it with a caliber that a lot of folks say won't kill a pig.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 24, 2017)

Man, that's about a smackdown ! good for the young man, you're a good uncle sir

Sab


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 10, 2017)

Love smoking the little one's!! Well done Uncle!! Those are the traits taught, that add much character and skills..Young man congrats and may you, enjoy and value the lessons your Uncle brings to the table..I love seeing youth out learning about nature, and how to survive! Again well done guys!


----------



## boarbutcher (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks guys that little boy means the world to me.


----------

